

Dear Stack Overflow, the ads you've allowed are literally ruining your website - jart
http://i.imgur.com/1UdcWW3.png

======
tzisc
I think you should look into the noscript addon + a Kasperssky TDSS scan. This
looks more like a browser hijack than a Stack Overflow ad.

Furthermore, normal Stack Overflow ads have a upvote/downvote mechanism if you
mouseover with js enabled.

------
sp332
Have you reported this to SO? I know they are very picky about the ads they
run, I'm sure they would address this.

------
mpchlets
dude, that is your computer - its fine on mine.

